# Bianchi USA phone #? (keep as sticky?)



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Have questions and as usual, I can't find #$&#. :mad2:


----------



## cph81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I got it few years ago. If they are still there, this should be the phone #.

Bianchi USA

21325A Cabot Blvd.
Hayward, CA 94545
Phone: 510-264-1001


----------



## firemanj92 (May 17, 2010)

yep, they are still there, preparing for the 2012 line


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. Had to order a new BB for my T-Cube to accept a power meter and there was no longer any T-Cube info anywhere.

Subsequently, I might be ordering a 928 SL IASP soon-ish.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Anything _particolare_ because of the power meter, spade?
I'm asking because Bianchi BBs have been BSA standard since I cannot remember when, and AFAIK it's only the Sempre and Oltre that use anything else (BB30).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Anything _particolare_ because of the power meter, spade?
> I'm asking because Bianchi BBs have been BSA standard since I cannot remember when, and AFAIK it's only the Sempre and Oltre that use anything else (BB30).


I just wanted to make sure since Quarq told me that a few were using different BBs and I couldn't look it up due to the model being discontinued as well as being at work at that time and not being able to check the BB at the time.

Another part of the equation was that I wanted to check into the 928 SL since the Oltre is a little too spendy for local group rides and races. I also wanted to give them a slight piece of my mind since I feel that there's something lacking with the 2011-2012 lineup for racers. The Sempre is an alright race frame as is the Infinito, but I felt that the T-Cube was a little nicer than its' replacement and the lack if 928 SL makes a big jump in price/qality when going from the Sempre to Oltre.


----------

